# Newbie MES 30"



## curtisk (May 18, 2013)

I got my smoker!  Yeah. Put it together. Got chips. Did the three hour cure (while watching Star Trek - the original from 79 - so slow moving. To much artsy musical interludes). Enough of the review. I have my ABT recipe. I just need to know how long in the smoker. And finally how to re-warm later at a party?  Please and thank you all!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 18, 2013)

Did the research. 3 hrs at 210 - 225.  Good luck. Keep Smokin!


----------



## curtisk (Jun 5, 2013)

So I forgot to submit Pictures - THey turned out well, and were a bit spicier than I thought they would be - I enjoyed them, but they caught a few people off guard with the Heat...Thanks for the cooking times "Smoke Blower" 













IMG_0544.JPG



__ curtisk
__ Jun 5, 2013


















IMG_0545.JPG



__ curtisk
__ Jun 5, 2013


















IMG_0548.JPG



__ curtisk
__ Jun 5, 2013


















IMG_0550.JPG



__ curtisk
__ Jun 5, 2013


















IMG_0552.JPG



__ curtisk
__ Jun 5, 2013


----------



## reinhard (Jun 6, 2013)

They look great!!! I think some folks are just more sensitive to heat than others. I got my love for heat when i was over in the orient during my days in the service.  Still have it. What did you put in for filling? Reinhard


----------



## seenred (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd say those turned out great!  Nicely done!

Red


----------



## roller (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah !!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks Great from here!!!

Bear


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2013)

Those look fantastic!!! Details on the filling, etc please.


----------



## jack07 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## curtisk (Jun 7, 2013)

OK - Now you are testing my memory - I used Presidents Choice "Blue Menu" Pork Sausage - I cooked that first with S&P&Paprika- that was what the potatoe masher was for..Then set aside and let cool for a bit - Prepare other ingredients, then add cream chees to sausage.  Or it just melts away. Looks like I used 1 package or 5 sausages because there is still one left in the picture.  Then 1/2 a purple onion, and 3 cloves of garlic minced. About 24 Jalepno peppers, webbed and seeded, and 1 brick of Philadelphia Cream Chees (not light) softened.  Mix all together, fill the Jalepenos, wrap with a full slice of bacon - I tried 1/2 slices for the first 2. (I learned quick) - Then smoked as above - 3 hrs at 210 - 225.  I don't know why the picture is upside down - No matter how I save it, this post put in upside down.  Wouldn't want to spill my beer.   Looks like 5 sausages made about 30 - Enjoy













IMG_0547.JPG



__ curtisk
__ Jun 7, 2013


















IMG_0549.JPG



__ curtisk
__ Jun 7, 2013


----------



## reinhard (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Curtis. I appreciate it. Reinhard


----------



## hangin1 (Jun 8, 2013)

they look great, I hope to be able to share some of my own ABT's soon enough, Hope all have a great weekend!


----------

